# Napping while your child at her friend's house--good idea?



## VroomieMama (Oct 9, 2008)

A friend of mine asked me if it was safe or good idea if she took a nap while her dd (8 yo.) chill at her friend's house. I thought it was ok just as long as her dd stay at her friend's house and come home if she decide to go someone else's house or decide to play outside. What do you think?


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

As long as mom has a phone by her side or can otherwise be reached (her daughter can come in the house freely for example) I see no problem with it. An 8 year old can handle the instruction to let mom know if she changes plans.


----------



## VroomieMama (Oct 9, 2008)

Alright. Thanks.


----------



## PoppyMama (Jul 1, 2004)

Really. Sometimes I feel downright negligent when I read MDC posts. Unless this is a compulsive, very irresponsible, scary 8 I would nap just about whenever.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

I think it's just fine. I'd keep the phone nearby in case the other parent called, othewise I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## nola79 (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PoppyMama* 
Really. Sometimes I feel downright negligent when I read MDC posts. Unless this is a compulsive, very irresponsible, scary 8 I would nap just about whenever.

lol me too!


----------



## Spirit Dancer (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nola79* 
lol me too!

lol, me three!


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PoppyMama* 
Sometimes I feel downright negligent when I read MDC posts. Unless this is a compulsive, very irresponsible, scary 8 I would nap just about whenever.

I know what you mean, but reading this stuff doesn't make me feel negligent. It makes me wonder why everybody else is so scared of life.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

I guess, I am horrible. I would nap while my 8year old played at home inside.

I just can't imagine why you won't.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marsupialmom* 
I guess, I am horrible. I would nap while my 8year old played at home inside.

I took a short nap yesterday while my 8 yo was on the trampoline. I was in the family room (looks out at the trampoline) but I wouldn't think it was horrible if I hadn't been.

If my kids are at a friend's house I consider them to be being cared for and would act as such.


----------



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PoppyMama* 
Really. Sometimes I feel downright negligent when I read MDC posts. Unless this is a compulsive, very irresponsible, scary 8 I would nap just about whenever.

Same here. I nap when my youngest (19 months) is sleeping and my 3 and 4 year old are awake, playing inside.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Unless you've got an actual babysitting arrangement for X amount of time, it's not cool to be unavailable while your kid is at someone else's place to play.

A nap isn't "being unavailable" unless you're so tired you should be hiring a babysitter.

I get what people are saying about why would you worry, but I don't think the worry is about the child's well-being, I think it's about putting excessive responsibility on the adult in charge at the other house. It's a different matter from napping when your child is at home and under your responsibility.

As the first reply said, as long as your kid can still just come home whenever, do what you want.


----------



## VroomieMama (Oct 9, 2008)

I guess its because my friend lives in an area where there are gossipy type of people and some of those gossipy people would call CPS on others for silly reason. My friend was afraid that she would be in trouble because of this situation.


----------



## lunarlady (Jan 4, 2010)

My goodness! Some people are too concerned with other people's buisness! CPS indeed. I would say a well rested and refreshed mama picking up her kid after a playdate is way better than an exhausted mama any day. Heck, my friends and I plan playdates for the express purpose of taking naps!


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VroomieMama* 
I guess its because my friend lives in an area where there are gossipy type of people and some of those gossipy people would call CPS on others for silly reason. My friend was afraid that she would be in trouble because of this situation.

That's just sad.







I can't imagine living my life with such fear. Are there really people out there that would call CPS because you napped when your 8 YEAR OLD was at a friend's house? I can only imagine CPS would laugh at that phone call - but maybe I'm being way naive.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunarlady* 
My goodness! Some people are too concerned with other people's buisness! CPS indeed. I would say a well rested and refreshed mama picking up her kid after a playdate is way better than an exhausted mama any day. *Heck, my friends and I plan playdates for the express purpose of taking naps!*

I thought this was part of the purpose of playdates! It's a chance for mom to get done whatever she needs to get done... shopping, chores, nap...


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marsupialmom* 
I guess, I am horrible. I would nap while my 8year old played at home inside.

I just can't imagine why you won't.

At that age yes, I would as well. 2 or 3yo and younger probably not just cause there would be one heck of a mess when I woke and they are more likely to hurt themselves.


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

I nap while my toddler runs around the house. Sometimes there is a mess to clean up but mostly the house is pretty friendly to her. I really can't imagine worrying about an 8 year old.


----------



## PoppyMama (Jul 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2xy* 
I know what you mean, but reading this stuff doesn't make me feel negligent. It makes me wonder why everybody else is so scared of life.









Well....that's what I really meant.









I can't imagine that it's reportable for a parent to nap. Even if they slept through the call I can't imagine it being more than embarrassing. I would have the door unlocked so the kid could come home anytime.


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

Wait, so the woman's 8yo is in another house entirely, being watched by another parent. The the woman is wondering about the safety of taking a nap in her own home while her child is away?


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

How is that different than a babysitter?


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

It also just occurred to me... if the mom is home alone, how would anyone even KNOW?


----------



## nola79 (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rhiOrion* 
It also just occurred to me... if the mom is home alone, how would anyone even KNOW?

I don't know. I mean, seriously, this all seems a little ridiculous to me. CPS? For taking a nap? Surely they would not entertain that phone call.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Another vote for, like, seriously?? I too nap while ds1 is awake and playing in my house - he's 3!!


----------



## KirstenMary (Jun 1, 2004)

Let me ask you this. Does the mom go to bed at night (yeah, I know i's a stupid question)? Does the 8 y/o ever wake up before the mom? Does she worry about CPS every time that happens?

Okay, then....


----------



## KirstenMary (Jun 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rhiOrion* 
It also just occurred to me... if the mom is home alone, how would anyone even KNOW?

In this day and age, some kids would actually call CPS an report their own parents in the heat of an argument. I've seen it happen to my clients.


----------



## Princess ConsuelaB (Apr 11, 2008)

Wait, the kid's not even home...we're not talking about napping while someone else's 8yo is in your home but about the child being watched, by another adult? I assume the Mom owns a phone? And the kid is 8? *8?!* Nap ffs!









I'm sorry, I truly don't mean to be rude but I'm stymied there's even a safety question







...I mean presumably the child goes to school at some point, would she not nap for those 6 hours, or leave the house, or do something other than be "available"?

I nap when my 8yo is home, in fact even younger than that.

Quote:

Let me ask you this. Does the mom go to bed at night (yeah, I know it's a stupid question)? Does the 8 y/o ever wake up before the mom? Does she worry about CPS every time that happens?

Okay, then..


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zinemama* 
Wait, so the woman's 8yo is in another house entirely, being watched by another parent. The the woman is wondering about the safety of taking a nap in her own home while her child is away?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *KirstenMary* 
Let me ask you this. Does the mom go to bed at night (yeah, I know i's a stupid question)? Does the 8 y/o ever wake up before the mom? Does she worry about CPS every time that happens?

Okay, then....









to both, i mean if you worry about napping while your 8yo plays at a friends, would you stay awake permernantly, soz to sound rude but it does sound kind of strange.


----------



## VroomieMama (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow at this thread. This friend of mine do take a nap when her dd goes to school or do errands. This friend just moved into this neighbor and doesn't know people well and she was warned by one of her neighbor that some of people do have the tendency of making phone calls to CPS for silly reasons. This is why she asked me if it was harmless to nap while her dd goes over to her friend's house.









My friend does not live her life in fear but just wanted to double check if it is ok.


----------



## sunsetdancer (Jun 25, 2010)

Shoot - that's one reason why I send my kids to other people's houses. LOL

In all seriousness, I wouldn't worry too much. Even if a mom was asleep while her child was outside or at a friend's house, chance are she'd wake up when the child came home or called. I don't think CPS would take a report of a mom sleeping while her 8 year old was at a friends house all that seriously. I know there are the horror stories about CPS and they've been called for far less, but I think they have bigger issues to deal with.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Also, I'm assuming that the kids will be supervised at the friend's house? Like, if something serious happened there's an adult there?


----------



## VroomieMama (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AFWife* 
Also, I'm assuming that the kids will be supervised at the friend's house? Like, if something serious happened there's an adult there?


Yes of course. My friend wouldn't allow her dd go over to her friend's house if there is no adult. Her dd's friend is also 8 years old.


----------

